# Newbie



## Newsalty (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello All!

I'm new to this forum but have been sailing off and on for 10 years. I currently own a Nacra 5.0 but I am looking to get into mono hull crushing. It's hard to drink beer and tame a cat at the same time.
I mostly sail Lake Hefner in Oklahoma City, Ok. The lake is a high point and has good surface winds!
I look forward to chatting with you all and learning a thing or two!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

10 years sailing a Nacra, ain't no Newbie! Great boats, always wanted one to play with.

I bought an S2, so I'd have a head for my daughter/wife. I also bought it so I could single hand the boat as well as keep a stock of cold beer, and STILL sail faster than 90% of the sailboats on the lake  Out sailing last week, and I got beat downwind sailing against a B25, then I managed to stay ahead back UP the lake and upwind, again sailing solo. When they finally caught me, I had a cold beverage in hand, my radio cranking... and they yelled over and said, "Hey you have cold beverages? and Music?" I said "Yep, and an enclosed head!" The wife looked at the skipper and said, "I wanna sail with him!"

Welcome to Sailnut.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Newsalty said:


> Hello All!
> I am looking to get into mono hull crushing.


Interesting twist on our sport.

I suspect you already crush them on the race course.


----------



## Newsalty (Jul 23, 2016)

I have had several boats over the past 10 years (snark, sunfish, zumba, Kingfisher and C-15). I've only had the Nacra for a year! Single handling her is a challenge!

The S2 is an awesome boat from what I have read! I'd love to get a keel boat like the Santana 20, but I'm probably going to settle for a 22 roll up keel so I can beach her. There is a Santana 22 on Craigslist I've been watching.
Thanks for the responses to my first post, I look forward to chatting again!


----------

